# The Jam Band Thread



## Swamp Thing (Aug 6, 2012)

This should be a good first post for me... here it is folks

Jam-On

[video=youtube;_RYAfwjp1w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RYAfwjp1w4[/video]


----------



## Rare D MI (Aug 6, 2012)

Fuck yes. There's a phish thread buried here somewhere. RIU seems to be like 70% metal and rap listeners, 10% country, 10% classic rock and 10% deadhead/jam band folks.

Can't wait to hop back on tour in a couple weeks. 37 days since my last phish show. I'm fiending.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2012)

im listen to everything cept country, last time i seen phish was like 2 years ago i think... they were pretty sick but when it comes to jam bands now, MORE MOE
[video=youtube;2r8-BkWobVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r8-BkWobVg[/video] first time i seen this band i didnt know to much about them, little to say... they blew my mind


----------



## sykk (Aug 7, 2012)

I listen to a wide variety of stuff. I haven't seen Phish live yet but I am a regular at the Allman Brothers and Govt Mule shows.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 7, 2012)

a great fucking jam band def have to be phish


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;M3fXEKrjAXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3fXEKrjAXc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

srh88 said:


> im listen to everything cept country


Really? You prefer oh, I dunno... trance or house to country? I'm not a huge fan, and I don't like pop anything - especially country. It just seems odd because bands like the Dead and Phish have all sorts of music and influences, including country, bluegrass, folk, and so on. Not telling you what to listen to - just curious as to the line being there.

[video=youtube;2izuYgnHukc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2izuYgnHukc[/video]


----------



## playallnite (Jan 18, 2013)

I saw my first Dead show in 1968, don't understand Phish, technically they're OK I guess but they got no soul, I think they just support a Psuedo-Dead scene.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

How can you say they have no soul? Have you ever seen them in concert live? Maybe It's because I'm in my early 30's, but I feel their music has tremendous soul. I missed out on seeing the original grateful dead, but I have seen all the other remaining members groups, ratdog, phil and friends, vince wellnick with jackstraw. Phish can range from silly to insightful and everywhere in between. They give tribute to the dead and have collaborated with them.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

The spirit has continued through them.


----------



## madcityblazer (Feb 21, 2013)

I have tremendous respect for the grateful dead. I have spent a lot of time listening to their music. However, I don't think they even compare to Phish. Phish's songwriting is just mindblowing from the very start whereas the Dead took some time to find their groove. I even prefer Umphrey's McGee to Phish. It's all personal preference and nobody is wrong. It is just whatever suits everybody best. Really can't beat some Van Halen though!!! The mighty VH almost makes everything else sound kind of dry comparitavely ... Again that is just me ... lol


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen Umphrey's Mcgee a couple of times, I dig em. I saw them back in 2001 play some small bars in Portland and Eugene Oregon while in school. As long as the band plays their own instruments and writes their own material, as well as perform covers, I dig it. There's so much good music out there.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

But Phish, for me, is the best. I also love classic rock and all that jazz, literally all jazz, except smooth jazz.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of improvisational playing. And Phish really take that into another realm. I love the Grateful Dead, too. Nothing better then throwing on something from 1973 and twisting one up. Moe is another great band.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 24, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyCtz9k8niw" target="_blank">[video=youtube;tyCtz9k8niw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyCtz9k8niw[/video]


Love this jam


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;8s6MCvMONVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s6MCvMONVM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ftH7pQ8MICY]http://youtu.be/ftH7pQ8MICY[/video]


----------



## madcityblazer (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't wait for Phish tour 2013!!! I hope they announce the dates soon ... Anybody going to the Summer Camp music festival this year? ...


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 26, 2013)

If I go back to Illinois for Memorial Day. I'll definitely go to Alpine for Phish


----------



## madcityblazer (Feb 28, 2013)

They always put on amazing shows at Alpine. I just get pissed off at the way they run the venue. They push people who are too fucked up to leave out right after the show, when they have plenty of potential camping space for those who want to stay. They don't let the vendors do their thing. Amongst many other reasons. .... I've been to tons of other venues all over the country that don't treat the patrons that way. However, Phish obviously loves Alpine and puts on epic shows there!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2013)

EOTO is my favorite Jam band.. if you can classify them as so


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah there is that aspect as far as the lot goes. I haven't heard any news about a summer tour yet. Trey has his band touring in April and Page is doing some shows w/ the Meter men. June is still wide open. Its right about this time they announce the dates.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> EOTO is my favorite Jam band.. if you can classify them as so


[video=youtube;Qw32b1BIQ5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw32b1BIQ5c[/video]

here's a video i recorded of EOTO in 2008 at the Dragon's Den


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Govt' Mule - Broke Down on the Brazos

[video=youtube;t5O-USmEg-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5O-USmEg-0[/video]


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy New Year guys!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2014)

cheechako said:


> Really? You prefer oh, I dunno... trance or house to country? I'm not a huge fan, and I don't like pop anything - especially country. It just seems odd because bands like the Dead and Phish have all sorts of music and influences, including country, bluegrass, folk, and so on. Not telling you what to listen to - just curious as to the line being there.
> 
> 
> to me theres a huge difference between bluegrass and county.. id say most jam bands have that bluegrass feel to it.. i meant country like, garth brooks alan jackson type crap


----------



## dopeydog (Jan 5, 2014)

the Grateful Dead and Jerry Garcia band is what plays on my computer more often than not. when I go to shows the last few years the Disco bisquits and Umphreys Mcgee (sp?) have been killing it when I see them.and of coarse I am a big Moe-ron also

and as the gentlemen above stated bluegrass is the shit, bands like Yonder Mtn put on a good show and realy like to promote ganja.


----------

